# What's your holy grail sunscreen?



## katred (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, we should always be wearing sunscreen every day, but it's especially important now that the hot sunny weather has arrived. (Note: Where I am, it's mostly been cold and rainy for the last six weeks but theoretically it's supposed to be nearly summer.)

  	So what sun protection have you found that saves your skin from summer? 

  	My personal favourite was a fluke, because I worked with the company on a contract and likely wouldn't have tried it otherwise, Cliniderm SPF 45. (I believe it's a Canada-only product.) It's very lightweight, but offers great protection and doesn't clog my pores, which 90% of all other sunscreens do. It's a physical rather than a chemical sunscreen, which means it's more like a barrier than a filter, but it doesn't have that whitish tinge that most zinc-based sunscreens have. 

  	So what products do you swear by for sun protection?


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got "Elta MD sunscreen SPF 46" it's recommended for acne prone, Rosacea and hyper pigmented skin.  My dermatologist recommended it since I'm very sensitive but at the same time oily things break me out.,. It's about $20 online (amazon), lasts forever and it feels amazing on my skin.   Btw my dermatologist is Doris Day from Dr Oz. not to put faith on a celebrity derm but she got my Rosacea and hyper dry and sensitive skin to look amazing in 3 days.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Em 94 YJ white.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 6, 2013)

I will be paying attention to this one. In need of one that doesn't give me the white cast.


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

Control Corrective. They even have a matte finish one. Titanium dioxide is what causes the white finish so try to find one without it, especially if you plan on having photos done


----------



## LionQueen (Apr 21, 2014)

La Roche-Posay Anthelios SPF 60

  it leaves a velvety finish not an oily one, which I like, and it doesn't bug my sensitive skin.  My biggest problem with sunscreens is when they don't absorb all the way and you're left with a greasy feeling and putting on makeup after it is a pain... the Anthelios doesn't do any of those things.


----------



## infinitize (May 7, 2014)

My skin doesn't appreciate chemical protectors. and most natural/organic sunscreens leave white rolled off residue.. the kind that erasers give.. 
  I'm always on the hunt but there isn't many. 
  I've recently purchased the neutrogena pure and free liquid version and is quite satisfied with it. 
  I was using MD solar science on that I purchased from Sephora which I hate (greasy, never absorb, extremely siliconey, wipes off, etc)


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Shiseido Anessa Perfect Gel Sunscreen. So lightweight, absorbs fast and not greasy at all... perfect for summer which is all year round where I live.


----------

